# what did you say???



## ackks10 (Aug 21, 2008)

A bus stops and two Italian men get on. They sit down and engage in
an  animated conversation.

The lady sitting next to them ignores them at  first, but her
attention is galvanized when she hears one of them say the  following:

'Emma come First.  Den I come. Den two asses come together. I  come
once-a-more! Two asses, They come together again. I come again and  pee
twice. Then I come one Lasta Time.'

The lady can't take this any  more, 'You foul-mouthed sex obsessed
pig.' She Retorted indignantly. 'In this  country, we don't speak aloud
in Public Places about our sex  lives.'

'Hey, coola down lady, ' said the man. 'Who talkin'abouta  sex?
I'm a Justa Tellin my frienda how to spell ' Mississippi ',


----------



## tko4u (Sep 5, 2008)

did not see that one coming, haaa


----------



## ackks10 (Sep 6, 2008)

don't you just love it


----------

